# What Test Kit Do U Use?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Mardel Master Test Kit: Anyone ever used this kit to test their water? I need a new kit but I'm shopping around. I have presently a Tetratest Laborett Kit but it doesnt test for Nitrates. Any ideas on a good test kit?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I use aquarium Pham master test kit. Good kit for the money.($20.00-$30.00) There are better kits but I don't want to spend $200.00-$300.00 dollars for them.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never used one by Mardel. The one I have now is Aquarium Pharm., but it's getting kinda old. My LFS has a nice one by Sera that I may buy sometime.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well this is temporary as i need to upgrade to salifert for my salt tanks but for now i use red sea or if im in a hurry lifeguard test strips (i guess it counts since they can be used for fw as well as salt)


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

I use Tetra Test Laborett Master test kit, was about $35.00 so good price for what it comes with. So far it has been acuurate but I dont use it as much as i should )


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have been using the mardel master test kit since we first setup our tank. ive been talking around to people myself, and apparently its really not worth it, they are just like other testing strips, theyre not always accurate and they tend to go bad. we have decided to get what Simpte uses, the aquarium pharm. master testing kit


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

I use the aquarium pharaceutical master test,nutrafin phosphate and aq. ph. nitrate(master kit didn't have nitrate)


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont have a test kit.  I go to my Local fish store and get it tested. And hey its free. :fun:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

its not free around here they charge you $1.00 It's not much, but its still more convenient to test yourself at home


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I use Doc Wellfish


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

$hiny Fish d00d @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> I use Tetra Test Laborett Master test kit, was about $35.00 so good price for what it comes with.  So far it has been acuurate but I dont use it as much as i should )


Hey this is where I bought the current Tetratest Laborett $11.99!!!

http://store.yahoo.com/pet-king/46798166283.html


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I use the AP Master Test Kit. There are 2 of them now, and the newer one includes the 2 part ammonia test and the nitrate test. I think it is an excellent buy especially at Big Al's.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19383;category_id=3233;pcid1=;pcid2=


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I use the $10 one from Walmart. I dont remember what its called.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I use the aquarium pharm. It makes me feel like a mad scientist playing with the test tubes. :twisted: I just wish they would add more options like smoke when you add the drops.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2005)

I use AP as well, and bought the phosphate one to go with it. When I first started the hobby I used strip tests, but as a whole I found them horribly inaccurate.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I went with the majority and bought the Atlantic Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Kit...so far so good. Thanks everyone!


----------



## soshesays (Jan 19, 2005)

I use Red Sea's Deluxe fresh lab mtk, and I think it's great


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Don;t own one, and I only go to the LFS to get it done if it;s a cycling tank.
IMO allot of people worry about little things trying to make
everything "Perfect" by testing water and making a
problem out of nothing......"Most fish" will live just fine 
in a wide range of condistions from what the test kits 
say they are spose to have......doing just normal tank 
maint of weekly w/c's n stuff.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I somewhat agree with Mr.Aquarium You dont need to test the water every day if you keep up on water changes. BUT the kits are good to have if you have a fish die. You can test the water to see if anything could be causing it And other times if the tank clouds or algae starts to grow in excess you can also check then to see what might be going on. But places like Shedd Aquarium actually check the water twice a day and monitor and track all readings.


----------

